# Declawing :/ Laser Declawing?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if it varies by state, but I think most vets have to 'counsel' owners and give them alternative to declawing and time to try the alternatives such as scratching mosts and redirecting behaviors. Otherwise, they can't do the procedure by law. I'm not sure how they oversee this...

Is there any way that you can get them to read the literature and realize that it is not too complex to train the cat to use it's claws in a tolerable manner (post or piece of extra carpet/whatever). 

Maybe they can observe a declaw procedure and decide for themself? I would never consider it for my own pet, but cringe each time I must assist in the surgery- because it isn't for me. 

I've never heard of the laser surgery, but I'd guess it is pricey. You may have to find a practice that already has the equpment, usually a specialty office.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a cat that is declawed (front paws only) and he is perfectly fine. He is totally inside. I had it done when he was a kitten because I was living in an apartment at the time. Now, with that said, I work at an animal hospital and I have observed many declaws. It is the most horrific surgery I ever see except for maybe an amputation of some sort. But guess what? That is exactly what it is, and amputation of the last bone on the digit. Ew, and ouch all at the same time! I have four vets in my practice and each do it a bit differently. I would take a cat to some more than others we will just say. We do not have a laser, but I do know that laser surgery is better and quicker healing time. The vets at my practice will even say that, but unfortunately it is not up to them if we get to have a laser or not. And even worse than declawing a kitten is declawing an adult cat. The poor things. They just sometimes do so bad with it. And it appears so painful for them while recovering. After the cat does recover though, they seem perfectly normal and content without their claws. So, one has to ask themselves if they want to put their kitty through the extra surgery or not. With the overpopulation of cats out there today though, I would never be against the surgery if it is a matter of a cat having a home or not having one. That is just my opinion.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

When I was a kid, all of the cats that we had were all declawed (front paws only) without any problems whatsoever. They were all indoor cats and were never let outside. I am not at all against declawing if the cat is strictly indoors and the cat is given the proper postoperative care. Do they know that they cannot use regular cat litter for a certain period of time after the cat has been declawed? Regular litter is very painful on a cat's paws if they were just recently declawed and can cause infection. There is a special soft kind that you have to get until they have totally healed from the surgery. Perhaps that is why their other cat is still not walking correctly. 

However, if this cat will be going outside at all, they should definitely not have their cat declawed.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We did not declaw the last kitten we had, we bought CHEAP double sided clear tape strips and put them on the corners of furniture or wherever the kitten wanted to scratch. It worked great, the kitten didn't claw anything he shouldn't and we provided scratching posts that he used instead. 

Suggest that to the this family, if they are at all concerned about the cost maybe they would try that first instead of an expensive surgery.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips. I am going to try and talk to them AGAIN but they are not very open to hearing any advice- they are like this in all areas, not just the cat. Luckily, the cat will be an indoor cat but they also have a 1 year old puppy who torments their other cat (probably b/c they thought it was funny and never stepped in to stop her). Eh, we'll see but I'll definitely mention the litter. I know they also have those plastic caps you can put on the claws but I doubt they'd be willing to do that.

Maybe someone at the shelter will talk to them and have a better chance of getting through to them than I do. They've known me since I was born so they tend to think of me as a child and discredit everything I say, even though I'm 27 now. 

*fingers crossed that they do the right thing or at least something better than what they normally do*


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been clipping our cat's nails for a few weeks now, I would have thought they'd grow faster than they seem to - she's always got blunt nails, much like a dog's that are kept short. She has not been able to scratch the kids as badly for pestering her so I'm guessing they're pretty harmless (the kids tend to pester her here and there, or she'll go after them for food, bad kitty!) since the kids don't have any marks on them anymore.

Lana


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

All 4 of the cats I have had over the years have had the front claws removed. the longest recovery was 4 days, most were good 2 to 3 days after. None have walled funny, or been anything other than normal.. the only differance is when you play with them you don't end up full of scratches, your carpet stays nice and so does your furnature. 

now my cats are strictly indoor cats, which for the record I think every cat should be. 

Steve


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have 2 declawed cats. Thats just what we did growing up, so when I got my own house and my first 2 cats, naturally, I did it too. Never again. Ever. My cats are normal, no bad behaviors sprung out of having it done. Neither bite. Both are just as affectionate as before they had it done. But to purposely put your cat under and rip off their toes is heinous IMO. Indoor only or not, it's terrible. I currently have 11 cats in my house, 10 mine, 1 foster. All have their claws except the first 2, who are now almost 8. I'll never do it again, and I do not adopt to people who plan on doing it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Goldnbear said:


> I have a cat that is declawed (front paws only) and he is perfectly fine. He is totally inside. I had it done when he was a kitten because I was living in an apartment at the time. Now, with that said, I work at an animal hospital and I have observed many declaws. It is the most horrific surgery I ever see except for maybe an amputation of some sort. But guess what? That is exactly what it is, and amputation of the last bone on the digit. Ew, and ouch all at the same time! *I have four vets in my practice and each do it a bit differently.* I would take a cat to some more than others we will just say. We do not have a laser, but I do know that laser surgery is better and quicker healing time. The vets at my practice will even say that, but unfortunately it is not up to them if we get to have a laser or not. And even worse than declawing a kitten is declawing an adult cat. The poor things. They just sometimes do so bad with it. And it appears so painful for them while recovering. After the cat does recover though, they seem perfectly normal and content without their claws. So, one has to ask themselves if they want to put their kitty through the extra surgery or not. With the overpopulation of cats out there today though, I would never be against the surgery if it is a matter of a cat having a home or not having one. That is just my opinion.


I don't know which I hate less... blade or guillotine nail-clipper :no:


----------

